# Unoll's setup



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

A friend asked me to send a picture to him of my "ridiculous" coffee stuff so thought I'd share here as well.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Superb. Would love to see the look on their face when they learnt how much the grinder cost


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

What is that in throat of EK? Some kind of lens hood?


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> What is that in throat of EK? Some kind of lens hood?


Well spotted


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

unoll said:


> Well spotted


Got a link to it? I want one.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> Got a link to it? I want one.


It's the same one I originally had fitted to my super jolly. Can't remember what diameter it is but it's fairly standard size. The real trick is another "skirt" I made on the inside that stops beans getting stuck on the ledge of the hopper adaptor.


----------



## Stanic (Dec 12, 2015)

Woohoo how nice!


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

Superb. I am just loving the "options" on the window sill too


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

grumpydaddy said:


> Superb. I am just loving the "options" on the window sill too


You can never have enough coffee options. That's what keep saying to Mrs unoll anyway


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

really nice set up


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Nice lot of gear I like the shape of the small jug next to the French press on the window sill Curious on what the EK shots are like from the caravel ?


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

Great setup! EK43 doesn't look too big either!


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

Thecatlinux said:


> Nice lot of gear I like the shape of the small jug next to the French press on the window sill Curious on what the EK shots are like from the caravel ?


I love that jug. It's really thick stainless and it's great for piccolos etc. Best of all it was 50p from a charity shop.

The caravel usually plays nice with the ek: I tend to go a bit coarser than my standard espresso grind but go for a 20s no pressure preinfusion and a 10s-15s pull. Usually go for 10g:20g. Sweet and gloopy!


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

lake_m said:


> Great setup! EK43 doesn't look too big either!


 Yeah it's not that big really.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

unoll said:


> I love that jug. It's really thick stainless and it's great for piccolos etc. Best of all it was 50p from a charity shop.
> 
> The caravel usually plays nice with the ek: I tend to go a bit coarser than my standard espresso grind but go for a 20s no pressure preinfusion and a 10s-15s pull. Usually go for 10g:20g. Sweet and gloopy!


Doesn't it start to drip out after 20 seconds? Maybe Caravel pre-infusion is different to la pavoni.

I usually go for like a 10 second pre-infuse with a 30 second total extraction time. 12g > 30-35g. Not had a bad shot yet!


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

fatboyslim said:


> Doesn't it start to drip out after 20 seconds? Maybe Caravel pre-infusion is different to la pavoni.
> 
> I usually go for like a 10 second pre-infuse with a 30 second total extraction time. 12g > 30-35g. Not had a bad shot yet!


No, it's an open boiler so there's no pressure other than atmospheric on the puck.


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

Amazing set, I'd like to see one of these grinders in the flesh. Anyone in Glasgow have one?


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

You're in luck. There's a few around in Glasgow. Head over to a place called "it all started here" run by @jeebsy


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

unoll said:


> You're in luck. There's a few around in Glasgow. Head over to a place called "it all started here" run by @jeebsy


He certainly is! Just won that lovely tamper..


----------



## Deansie26 (Jan 16, 2017)

I'm defo going over there for a cuppa as soon as I can loan my kids out lol.


----------



## kennyboy993 (Jan 23, 2017)

Deansie26 said:


> I'm defo going over there for a cuppa as soon as I can loan my kids out lol.


Don't forget to take your new tamper ;-)


----------



## Nod (Sep 7, 2013)

Awesome setup... cant wait to try it...!


----------



## nomilknosugar (May 9, 2017)

Looks great, love the selection of hand grinders, too.


----------



## igm45 (Mar 5, 2017)

unoll said:


> A friend asked me to send a picture to him of my "ridiculous" coffee stuff


We've all got that one friend..


----------



## lake_m (Feb 4, 2017)

igm45 said:


> We've all got that one friend..


Indeed. A friend of mine posted a picture of my grinder on Facebook with the title 'grounds' for divorce'. Get over yourself.


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

lake_m said:


> Indeed. A friend of mine posted a picture of my grinder on Facebook with the title 'grounds' for divorce'. Get over yourself.


Love it


----------



## PHB1969 (Dec 26, 2016)

You can't beat a Brewtus IV...


----------

